# Importante tema para electronicos que inician (proteus)



## mendek (Ago 1, 2009)

bueno pues he buscado pero no logro entender bien el funcionamiento del proteus.
este tema supongo les va a intersar a varios. 
y recurro a ustedes para que nos ayuden a varios como yo acerca de como utilizar el proteus desde como buscar un componente hasta como echar a andar el circuito ya armado virtualmente.
el problema q c m presento es ese el de como simular el circuito, y no encuentro como poner el simbolo de tierra. gracias y espero y me puedan ayudar


----------



## rodri3689 (Ago 1, 2009)

proteus.. ok mira yo tb soy un novato en la electronica pero ya utilizo buen tiempo este programa es muy bueno e interesante.

sobre tu consulta si te fijas hay una barra de botones en la parte inferior con simbolos al igual que un reproductor multimedia tiene por ejm el boton "PLAY"   |>   y otros como pausa, estos sirven para simular el circuito una vez finalizado y sin errores.

el simbolo de tierra se encuentra en la parte izquierda si buscas en ese panel el boton TERMINALS MODE encontraras el termino GROUND o tierra una vez seleccionado puedes poner en la pantalla.

eso es todo si necesitas mas ayuda preguntas.
saludos.


----------



## Takamatsu (Ago 1, 2009)

Que tral manito, aqui desde Colombia.

Mira amigo el manejo de Proteus es algo sencillo pero de pasciencia; inicialmente es importante decier que este poderoso simulador posee dos secciones Ares e Isis, en Ares Diseñas o llamas un diseño esquematico para combertirlo en una Pcb (tarjeta de circuito impreso), de otro lado Isis es el programa donde conectaras de forma esquematica los componenetes para poder efectuar analisis y simulaciones.

1. Despues de hader instalado completamente el programa, verifica la existencia de las librerias de componentes.
2. Al ejecutar isis tendras una pantalla de trabajo en blanco.
3. Colocar componentes: Pica en el boton "Parecido a un amplificador operacional", existe un pequeño boton con la letra P donde debes pulsar para desplegar la ventana de libreria d ecomponentes.
4. El la libreria de componentes puedes escribir la referencia del componente que buscas o picar el los menus que aparecen ej: Microcontrollers -> Pic 16f84A ->pica sobre la refererencia dos veces y se cargara este componente a la lista de elementos del diseño.
5. Finalmente puedes realizar la misma operacion varias veces hasta completar todos los elementos del diseño o colocarlos uno a uno hasta terminar.
6. Conecta los pines uno a uno segun el diseño. para borrar un trazo mal hecho seleccionalo con el clik derecho del ratón hasta que desaparezca. 

recuerda que la mayoria de los simuladores tienen botones de Run "Ejecucion" que son como el play para iniciar la simulacion.

Disculpa las cortas instrucciones, pero poco a poco con el juegito con el programa te acostumbraras a manejarlo. Recomendacion buscate un tutoral en la red son muy completos y buenos.

Saludos desde Colombia.


----------



## Takamatsu (Ago 1, 2009)

Checa este Link, amigo Manito

http://www.ieespain.com/files/Tutorial001Capitulo001.pdf

Te va a aclarar muchas dudas.

Chao desde Colombia, recuerda probarte un Café Colombiano.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 1, 2009)

Hola.
Una vez cargado Isis haces click derecho (el botón derecho del mouse) sobre el área de trabajo (en un lugar donde no haya ningún componente) aparecerá una ventana con una serie de opciones, pones el puntero del mouse sobre PLACE y se desplegará otra ventana de opciones, colocas el puntero de mouse ahora en la opción TERMINAL, nuevamente aparece una ventana de opciones escoges GROUND  (tierra).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Vick (Ago 1, 2009)

Para los que van empezando con Proteus les puede ser de mucha utilidad esto:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/curso-utilizacion-proteus-12122/

Chau...

PD: Vamonos al foro correcto...


----------



## mendek (Ago 1, 2009)

pero disculpen no me sale nada en la parte inferior de la ventana de esquemas como puedo correr el circuito, incluso arme un circuito simple de una fuente un interruptor y un led pero aun asi no lo puedo correr.
le doy en "debug" y las teclas salen como inavilitadas(le pico a play y no ale nada, y el play esta en gris osea q no c puede usar)
que es lo que pasa


----------



## mendek (Ago 1, 2009)

si esq definitivamente no me sale la tabla de herramientas play pause y stop
no sale tampoco el click derecho sobre ningun componente para poder sacar la tierra
q es lo q esta pasando


----------



## Vick (Ago 1, 2009)

Si no te aparecen los controles de simulación o estan desactivados, probablemente tienes una versión demo de proteus lite, y en esa no se pueden hacer simulaciones...

¿Que versión tienes exactamente?


----------



## mendek (Ago 1, 2009)

es la proteus lite 6 
gracias por responder


----------



## Vick (Ago 2, 2009)

Ahí esta el detalle...

La versión demo o shareware de proteus lite solo sirve para hacer diagramas, nada de simulación, la versión lite con licencia si hace simulación aun que con algunas limitaciones. La demo de la versión professional permite hacer todo lo que quieras (incluyendo simulaciones) pero no puedes guardar los circuitos ni imprimirlos, y la versión con licencia ya se puede hacer de todo...

Ademá la versión lite a penas esta en la 6 y las pro estan por la 7.5 mucho más avanzada y fácil de usar.


----------



## Leffak (Sep 21, 2009)

Hola a todos,

¿Alguien me podría decir donde se comercializa Proteus en Colombia?
o ¿cómo hago para comprar una licencia temporal?

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## German0790 (Jul 30, 2010)

Manes disculpen como hago para alimentar el 4043 en el proteus xq kiero simularlo con leds e diferentes colores y no me prenden si pueden explicarme con el eskema de conexion se los agradeceria bastante


----------



## flequi89 (Nov 21, 2010)

yo tambien tengo un problema con el proteus 7, y esque no se como conectar el amperimetro.
teoricamente creo que se como es, abro el circuito y lo meto en serie pero cuando le doy a simular no me mide nada, como si el circuito se hubiera quedado realmente abierto ¿alguien me puede ayudar?


----------



## dj delta (Nov 25, 2010)

rodri3689 dijo:


> proteus.. Ok mira yo tb soy un novato en la electronica pero ya utilizo buen tiempo este programa es muy bueno e interesante.
> 
> Sobre tu consulta si te fijas hay una barra de botones en la parte inferior con simbolos al igual que un reproductor multimedia tiene por ejm el boton "play"   |>   y otros como pausa, estos sirven para simular el circuito una vez finalizado y sin errores.
> 
> ...


gracias amigo tenia la duda de como insertar la tierra en el circuito me aclaraste la duda....te lo agradezco


----------

